# care sheet for pevuvian black velvet sick insects ?



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

stickinsect
can anyone tell me one or find one


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Try here...


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

atum said:


> Try here...


 
:lol2: Usually works for me.

Seriously tho they are pretty basic. I keep mine in a flexarium along with other species but other peeps keep them in plastic/glass tanks. Their housing ideally needs to be at least 9 ins high to allow for molting. If you line the bottom of their cage kitchen roll does fine.
Feed them privet (altho they also eat lilac) and spray lightly every couple of days, but avoid the lill guys themselves as they don't like to get wet at all.
As adults they usually pair off and stay as a couple, the male riding around on his girlies back. Once the females start laying they can be very short lived (just a couple of months sometimes). Incubate the eggs on damp tissue in a lidded plastic tray at room temp. They hatch in around 4/6 months altho as with all sticks it can vary a lot.
Apparently these can spray as a defense but TBH I've never known one to do so, in fact if anything they are quite laid back and easily handled given a couple of seconds to settle down.


----------

